# Fulfillment service that accepts Vector files



## beckyt (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi T-shirt Forum, 

'very' new to this but my mission in life is to replace my income working from home. 
i have biz ideas for wedding and home decor products.
i chose to start with t-shirts (printed and shipped by some else) bec of the minimal time and start up costs. And to see what the world thinks of my designs.


So 1 ??, the only fulfillment companies that accept vector files are spreadshirt and tee spring?

Thanks in advance !

Becky


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you looking for a company that only accepts vector file?


----------

